# From these viewpoints, how many images in a hentai collection would be considered a lot, or too many?



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

So say someone had a hentai collection. I'm asking you to respond to the amount of images they have in either a positive or negative way, based on these hypothetical scenarios in which you would react: 

Scenario A: You are what popular opinion considers to be a regular person, you DO NOT consume ANY hentai material AT ALL. 

Scenario B: You are what popular opinion considers to be "one of those weird dudes." You consume a decent amount of hentai material, but not to the point where it overtakes you. You mostly like hentai ironically, via memes and wearing Ahegao sweaters.

Scenario C: You are what popular opinion considers to be a "degenerate." You consume heavy amounts of hentai material, having a large sum of images in your collection yourself.

Scenario D: You are a psychologist working with a client who decided to show you his material, and you will give him your reaction/advice on whatever amount.

Extra Scenario E: You are a physical doctor who is reacting to the lifestyle of a heavy hentai consumer, who masturbates frequently, he admits this to you and you must give a response on both this habit and the amount of images in his hentai collection.

The gender of the hypothetical person responding on the amounts is based on your IRL Gender, also includes if you're Trans or whatever else.

I am not including a poll in this thread because it doesn't really answer what I am looking for. Arbitrary numbers based on concrete set amounts wont solve anything, if I wanted to attempt this to do that, there would just be too many choices and it would be a waste of time.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 27, 2020)

However much you have is far too much.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Murmur said:


> However much you have is far too much.


I have 36 currently in my main folder, one of which is just a JPEG repeat of a PNG one. However I also have several others scattered throughout my PC, I also have a good deal uploaded onto a porn site, but it is currently down. So I estimate around 47 total hentai images.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 27, 2020)

Why kind of weirdo talks openly about their hentai collection? If your friend asks you this question mock them regardless of if they have a collection or not.
Any amount of hentai is too much. Google some real titties get your business done and go about your day. 
Every guy I've known that has had any amount of hentai has been a creep, and I'm sure one of them trooned out.
Your waifu is shit.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)

You're just asking for a friend, right.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Why kind of weirdo talks openly about their hentai collection? If your friend asks you this question mock them regardless of if they have a collection or not.
> Any amount of hentai is too much. Google some real titties get your business done and go about your day.
> Every guy I've known that has had any amount of hentai has been a creep, and I'm sure one of them trooned out.
> Your waifu is shit.


I find your answers unsatisfactory and unrealistic.



Maskull said:


> You're just asking for a friend, right.


I am asking for real logical answers.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> I have 36 currently in my main folder, one of which is just a JPEG repeat of a PNG one. However I also have several others scattered throughout my PC, I also have a good deal uploaded onto a porn site, but it is currently down. So I estimate around 47 total hentai images.


That’s it?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> That’s it?


Maybe closer to 53, but yes that is currently it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

OP is a literal faggot.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> Maybe closer to 53, but yes that is currently it.


Amateur.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> I am asking for real logical answers.


U a weird nigga. Post your image tags.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Jul 27, 2020)

If you dont have terrabytes of hentai you dont belong here.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 27, 2020)

That's putting it lightly.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> OP is a literal faggot.


Indeed I am



CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Amateur.


I am sorry to disappoint.



ZombiefiedFerret said:


> If you dont have terrabytes of hentai you dont belong here.


Again, I apologize.



The Last Stand said:


> View attachment 1478111
> 
> That's putting it lightly.


Thank you, I take uniqueness as a compliment.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

Negative twelve.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 27, 2020)

How much of your porn is loli OP? 
If you have any do you know why loli hate pizza? 
Do you own programmer socks?


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jul 27, 2020)

> You consume a decent amount of hentai material


Frankly I think that eating _any _quantity of porn would qualify you as being unusual.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> How much of your porn is loli OP?
> If you have any do you know why loli hate pizza?
> Do you own programmer socks?


Zero of it is loli content. I never heard of that trope. I do not, but I am interested in the future.


----------



## Ozul (Jul 27, 2020)

Stop cooming to cartoons and have sex with a real woman.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)

Post the tags you coward. Show us what depraved material you've been hoarding.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Ozul said:


> Stop cooming to cartoons and have sex with a real woman.


I do not wish to partake in that activity.



Maskull said:


> Post the tags you coward. Show us what depraved material you've been hoarding.


Again, I do not wish to partake in that activity.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 27, 2020)

I just have one hentai image, but it's the size and complexity of Michelangelo's "The Last Judgement". Is that fine?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 27, 2020)

If you have to ask "how much is too much", you have too much.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Kosher Dill said:


> I just have one hentai image, but it's the size and complexity of Michelangelo's "The Last Judgement". Is that fine?


That sounds wonderful. I have never seen such work.



The Shadow said:


> If you have to ask "how much is too much", you have too much.


I suppose that is fair judgement.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> I do not, but I am interested in the future.


When are you going to start HRT?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> When are you going to start HRT?


I have zero interest in anything like that or similar to it. Nor do I consider myself Transgender.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)

Come on, OP. Share your shame with us.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Come on, OP. Share your shame with us.


I have zero shame in the unique material I consume, but I will not be sharing any of it.


----------



## Nectarine (Jul 27, 2020)

Could you please describe your hentai preferences in greater detail for us? Thank you.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Nectarine said:


> Could you please describe your hentai preferences in greater detail for us? Thank you.


That is not the goal of this thread. Please pay attention to actual details. Thank YOU.


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 27, 2020)

Are you autistic? I'm asking this seriously.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 27, 2020)

be like me and use your imagination


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Are you autistic? I'm asking this seriously.


Fantastic question. I currently do not know, but it is certainly a possibility.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

ITT: 
Q. How much utter faggotry is "too much"?

A. Yes.

Go fuck a human of your preferred gender; leave that weeb shit alone, it'll fuck you up.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey OP did you know that sexually imprinting on cartoon characters is a classic feature of autism?


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> ITT:
> Q. How much utter faggotry is "too much"?
> 
> A. Yes.
> ...


I have previously answered I have zero interest in this activity. Please pay attention to what you see.



*extremely mom voice* said:


> Hey OP did you know that sexually imprinting on cartoon characters is a classic feature of autism?


Anything is possible.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> ... Please pay attention to what you see.



So, weeb-flavoured faggotry, then?  Cool.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 27, 2020)

If you aren't willing to post the pictures themselves so that others well do the same until some dipshit honeypots himself, what's even the point of this thread.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> So, weeb-flavoured faggotry, then?  Cool.


You sir have quite the colorful vocabulary. 



Strelok said:


> If you aren't willing to post the pictures themselves so that others well do the same until some dipshit honeypots himself, what's even the point of this thread.


It is my thread, therefore my preferences, if you cannot follow the guildlines, that is not my problem.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> ITT:
> Q. How much utter faggotry is "too much"?
> 
> A. Yes.
> ...


It's too late for OP.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> It's too late for OP.


Perhaps it is. Regardless it is not of my concern.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> You sir have quite the colorful vocabulary.


So I'm told.



moogetrooget said:


> It is my thread, therefore my preferences, if you cannot follow the guildlines, that is not my problem.


GUILDlines?  Are you recruiting for a degenerates club, or something?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jul 27, 2020)

Just look at real porn you deviants.

Then when you figure that out, stop looking at real porn and just be a functional adult instead.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> I have zero shame in the unique material I consume, but I will not be sharing any of it.


Hang on, I just hacked OP's computer and I just found these on his hard drive.












We, the jury, find OP guilty of being a coomer.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> GUILDlines?  Are you recruiting for a degenerates club, or something?


I apologize, that was a misspelling.



MediocreMilt said:


> Just look at real porn you deviants.
> 
> Then when you figure that out, stop looking at real porn and just be a functional adult instead.


That has nothing to do with being a functional individual.



NerdShamer said:


> Hang on, I just hacked OP's computer and I just found these on his hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False information.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> False information.


Everything is true on the internet. Now bend over and accept your punishment.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Everything is true on the internet. Now bend over and accept your punishment.


You have fascinating logic, but I disagree, now PLEASE, genuine answers people!


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> You have fascinating logic, but I disagree, now PLEASE, genuine answers people!


I think you may have made a fundamental error in assessing what happens on these boards, friend.  Still, you appear to have that autistic stubborness determination, so _bon chance_, I guess.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Troon Draugur said:


> I think you may have made a fundamental error in assessing what happens on these boards, friend.  Still, you appear to have that autistic stubborness determination, so _bon chance_, I guess.


Thank you for that. I hope it works out too.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> You have fascinating logic, but I disagree, now PLEASE, genuine answers people!


You want an genuine answer? 

You're an deviant.

I SENTENCE YOU TO NINE MONTHS IN INTERNET JAIL!!!


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> You want an genuine answer?
> 
> You're an deviant.
> 
> I SENTENCE YOU TO NINE MONTHS IN INTERNET JAIL!!!


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## ExciteDyke (Jul 27, 2020)

Plant a fucking tree dude.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> I respectfully disagree.


I'M THE MOTHERFUCKING EMPRAH!
THERE ARE NO DISAGREEMENTS!​


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> Plant a fucking tree dude.


I would love to one day, but please RELEVANT TOPIC.


----------



## ExciteDyke (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> I would love to one day, but please RELEVANT TOPIC.


Delete your trap loli hentai and go plant it now.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> Delete your trap loli hentai and go plant it now.


I have previously stated there is no loli content. PLEASE PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Maskull said:


> View attachment 1478289


And what relevance do these FACTUAL statements have?


----------



## ExciteDyke (Jul 27, 2020)

Maskull said:


> View attachment 1478289


I'll take "cope" for $500.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> I'll take "cope" for $500.


What is THAT supposed to mean?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> but please RELEVANT TOPIC.


No, child of Slannessh.


----------



## ExciteDyke (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> What is THAT supposed to mean?


You gay nigga.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> You gay nigga.


False, I am bisexual.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> False, I am bisexual.


It still means that you like men, WHICH IS GAY.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> It still means that you like men, WHICH IS GAY.


But I also like women, which means I cannot qualify as gay.


----------



## ExciteDyke (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> False, I am bisexual.


All of your hentai images are twink boipussies, gay ass.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> False, I am bisexual.


Occasionally flinging up Trap 2 on a female body might _technically_ make you bi but given you have a stated preference for exclusively taking the path less trodden *and* you prefer cocks to vaginas... *Nigga, you gay*.  Beard yourself by buggering the occasional woman if you must but at least be honest with yourself.


----------



## ExciteDyke (Jul 27, 2020)

You're not posting any of your collection as examples because it will fully exposed the gayness.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> All of your hentai images are twink boipussies, gay ass.


Can confirm. I also saw a clip of him being nailed by a dyke with an strapon.

I need an shower.


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

ExciteDyke said:


> All of your hentai images are twink boipussies, gay ass.





Troon Draugur said:


> Occasionally flinging up Trap 2 on a female body might _technically_ make you bi but given you have a stated preference for exclusively taking the path less trodden *and* you prefer cocks to vaginas... *Nigga, you gay*.  Beard yourself by buggering the occasional woman if you must but at least be honest with yourself.





ExciteDyke said:


> You're not posting any of your collection as examples because it will fully exposed the gayness.





NerdShamer said:


> Can confirm. I also saw a clip of him being nailed by a dyke with an strapon.
> 
> I need an shower.



PREPOSTEROUS! ALL FALSE NARRATIVES!


----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Milk Mage (Jul 27, 2020)

Just show us your wank folder dude.


----------



## Fission Mailed (Jul 27, 2020)

Nobody who consumes hentai has just like 30 pics
tell us your real numbers dude


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> PREPOSTEROUS! ALL FALSE NARRATIVES!


----------



## Vampirella (Jul 27, 2020)

I think OP should be on reddit. He'd fit in better there.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> I think OP should be on reddit. He'd fit in better there.


But only in the gay anime subs


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Well, this thread is a failure. I will no longer be submitting any responses, GOOD DAY TO YOU!


----------



## Foxxo (Jul 27, 2020)

How many furry giantess pics is too many?


----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Maskull (Jul 27, 2020)

Really makes you think.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> Well, this thread is a failure. I will no longer be submitting any responses, GOOD DAY TO YOU!


Any bets that he'll do an thread on anal?


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 27, 2020)

So many people telling the OP to fuck a real woman, that's funny. Jokes aside, I really wonder how many of them managed to succeed in their sex lives before making such advices


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> So many people telling the OP to fuck a real woman, that's funny. Jokes aside, I really wonder how many of them managed to succeed in their sex lives before making such advices


Found the virgin.


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 27, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Found the virgin.


Did you say that because I questioned your sex life, yes?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> Did you say that because I questioned your sex life, yes?


At least I know what an woman's snatch feels like.


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 27, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> At least I know what an woman's snatch feels like.





Spoiler



no you don't


So, what's your point?
P.S. Lumin, I know that the truth is too painful for you, but that's not my fault


----------



## What is the fuck? (Jul 27, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> So many people telling the OP to fuck a real woman, that's funny. Jokes aside, I really wonder how many of them managed to succeed in their sex lives before making such advices


I mean, look at the website. It's quite obvious that 99.5% of KiwiFarm users never fucked with the opposite sex.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2020)

Raise your hand if you saw an woman's tits.

Raise your other hand if you think this is an alt.

Raise your cat if you think Round 2 will be dumber.


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Jul 27, 2020)

What is the fuck? said:


> I mean, look at the website. It's quite obvious that 99.5% of KiwiFarm users never fucked with the opposite sex.


What is "Projection", Alex?

also:
lol calm down


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 27, 2020)

Meh, when porn was an exciting new world I watched hentai because it was like a diet porn to me and let me pace myself.

Of course I just watched vanillashit so yeah I wouldn't know how to address some futa loving weirdo or whatever.


----------



## Fission Mailed (Jul 27, 2020)

That guy just HAS to be maggot boy's alt wtf


----------



## Ozul (Jul 28, 2020)

What the actual fuck is even the point of this thread? Why do you need approval from kiwifarms for your cartoon porn collection? Why are you so intent on sharing your sexual preferences with everyone? Who the fuck cares? Why are you gay? Why are you making alts to defend yourself? 

Find out on the next episode of _Gay Anime Faggot_.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 28, 2020)

Fission Mailed said:


> That guy just HAS to be maggot boy's alt wtf


It is rather suspicious that they signed up within a day of one another:







Especially considering their similar reaction scores, points of contention, and hatred of vaginas.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 28, 2020)

I think every teenage male weeb back in the ‘90s had a copy of Urotsukidoji in their collection, but most of them grew out of that stage in their development.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't care <3


----------



## Foltest (Jul 28, 2020)

I read all my shit online. 
OP is a faggot for never trying that.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 28, 2020)

Damien Thorne said:


> I think every teenage male weeb back in the ‘90s had a copy of Urotsukidoji in their collection, but most of them grew out of that stage in their development.


weeb, also I'm not googling that


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 28, 2020)

Any bets that OP beats his meat to the skeleton?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 28, 2020)

Any amount of hentai is too much to be telling other people about. #bringbackshame2020


----------



## Krimjob (Jul 28, 2020)

Why do I feel like this is just the second coming of @Shiversblood ?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 28, 2020)

Krimjob said:


> Why do I feel like this is just the second coming of @Shiversblood ?


At least Shiversblood makes a point every now and then with their shitposting.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 28, 2020)

Show us your pixiv account OP. We won't judge.


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Jul 31, 2020)

*extremely mom voice* said:


> Hey OP did you know that sexually imprinting on cartoon characters is a classic feature of autism?


i'd genuinely like to know more about this. can you give me some links


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 31, 2020)

Scenario A: Any hentai consumption whatsoever is too much. Maybe some open minded people would set the limit between 2 and 5.
Scenario B: Over 10 would be the LD 50 for excess at this stage.
Scenario C: Probably no limit. If the individual feels shame then breaking 1,000 may give them pause, otherwise they'll just ask to see your collection.
Scenario D: Depends on the scenario. If it's a problem for the individual to the point where it's getting in the way of living a healthy life then the "zero is easier than one" principle takes effect and any hentai consumption is too much. Otherwise see Scenario A, but they'll be less outwardly judgmental.
Extra Scenario E: See scenario D.


----------

